# Using corksscrew willow in aquarium???



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

Does anybody know if it's ok to use dried corkscrew willow branches in the tank??

*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If they are free of bark,and cleaned I dont see why not.i imagine it would be like using grapevines.You may want to put a very small one in something first and test the water to see if anythings off though.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Agree with majerah, bark free, cleaned and boiled. The bark is used in some meds, if memory serves me right.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Just make sure it hasn't had any type of pesticide used, as when using grape vines, all of the pesticides used in the plant when it was growing has been reported to leech and cause great damage to your tank. So I would check to see were it came from and clean it up, that's about it.


----------

